# Nightshade Question



## Cat385B (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm wondering if using gas left some remnants. Why use gas instead of alcohol?


----------



## Nathan (Feb 27, 2016)

I used gas because another thread on here said so and his turned out good haha. A few others I've read used gas too. Others have also said alcohol though.


----------



## Zmerrilees (Feb 2, 2017)

My guesses would be contamination in the prep step (wasn't fully cleaned or degreased) or the coats were too thick. From my limited experience, thick coats can cause dimples or "orange peel" depending what kind of stuff you're using (plastidip vs spray paint vs tint spray etc). Might not be a bad idea to do another wet sanding step before you clear coat, and maybe add another coat or two if you burn through them with wet sanding. That should smooth it out, then repeat with the clear.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 27, 2016)

Ah ok, I wasn't sure what orange peel ment. And I think I put the first coat on too thick. So that probably didn't help. I already put 2 light coats of clear on thinking it would help, apparently not. I'll try wet sanding then clear again. Would temperature have anything to do with it? It was 10 degrees c yesterday here


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Usually paint does not like to be applied in colder temps like that.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

When I applied VHT, I cleaned it with a microfiber cloth and Stoner's Invisible Glass. That's it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, you shouldn't have to do a ton of prep work, I never did - just the standard making sure it's clean before painting it thing...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I will bet that the spray can states to apply at 75 degrees. ..


----------



## Zmerrilees (Feb 2, 2017)

Yeah spray it on a warmer day if possible. Also, I know the trick with plastidip is to set the can in warm water for a while before spraying to help with the spray pattern. Might be worth a shot with the nightshade as well.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 27, 2016)

Zmerrilees said:


> Yeah spray it on a warmer day if possible. Also, I know the trick with plastidip is to set the can in warm water for a while before spraying to help with the spray pattern. Might be worth a shot with the nightshade as well.


Ill give that a try. It's not suppose to warm up here for a while so I'll see what happens. Might have to resort to spraying in my basement then ventilate with a bunch of fans and open the windows


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Nathan said:


> Ill give that a try. It's not suppose to warm up here for a while so I'll see what happens. Might have to resort to spraying in my basement then ventilate with a bunch of fans and open the windows


Niteshades isn't as potent as when I've sprayed Plastidip inside...don't ever do that, the entirety of your house will smell like what you'e painted in the basement, haha. Niteshades may still carry a bit too.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

I used alcohol and only 3 very light coats, I didn't sand the lens because I've done it before with sanding and without and I havent noticed a difference in the integrity of the cure









I wanted to dim the aggressive red tailights it had, without affecting performance. so I spread it lightly, waiting about 12 hours, re installed the tails and I have no cracks bubbles or anything, there's a few spots, that if you look hard enough, you can see some inconsistencies in the spread, but that would be cleared up with going over with and darkening them


----------

